# French Pastry school?



## churchy (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi..I'm new to this forum. I am looking to go back to school and just lost in where to go. I have owned a small cafe and closed it down due to wanting to move from the small town i was in. I want to go learn more about baking and pastries and came across this school in Chicago. The school is The French Pastry School in Chicago...Just wondering if anyone had anything positive or negative to say about it or any suggestions on a good school to goto. I'm about to be 30 and live in Texas and am thinking of getting my masters in baking..any advice would be very helpful. thanks for all comments in advance.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

The school is somewhat affiliated with the City Colleges of Chicago (which also holds affiliation with Washburne). I researched schools in the Chicago area before choosing mine, but as this is a specialty pastry-only school, I only know "of" it.

If you look through their program, it looks pretty standard when comparing other certificate baking programs in the Chicago area. My major gripe is that it IS a certificate program, and quite a pricey one at that (20k). It does not look like the school offers even an AA. I would research if credits earned here are transferrable to other schools, as you will definitely have to be attending another school to get that masters (I don't know any schools that have masters programs in baking, not even the CIA).

Best of luck on your quest, sorry I don't have much solid information on the school. Let me know if you have questions about other schools in the Chicagoland area.


----------



## chef27615 (Mar 12, 2008)

if you like FL, Notter school of pastry art is very good school (didn't your see the guy who is compete on the feed network challenge?). Cost about the same, and you have beach, and sunshine, however, hurricanes come with it too.


----------

